# Cutting board experiment



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I had never done one of these but always liked the look of them. Had a bunch of small cut offs laying around from my last few projects so I thought I'd give it a whirl. I'll post another pic after I get it sanded up tonight.


----------



## craigwbryant (Jan 22, 2012)

What types of wood, looks like purpleheart, maple, and something I can't identify?


----------



## jerbone (Jan 29, 2013)

That is one great looking cutting board!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice board. A terrific way to use up some scraps. :thumbsup:


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

craigwbryant said:


> What types of wood, looks like purpleheart, maple, and something I can't identify?


Purpleheart, cherry, and rift sawn white oak


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Great job. What will you do to clean up the glue


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

MasterSplinter said:


> Great job. What will you do to clean up the glue


120 grit belt on the belt sander, then 80 on up to 400 on the DA sander. That's the plan, anyway


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

I think you did a wonderful job of creating a whimsical effect. That's very cool.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Sanded to 320 grit. Any suggestions on finish? Just mineral oil?


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

I use Kenbo's recipe of mineral oil and paraffin wax. A lot of people will use the butcher block oil which has the beeswax in it already. Great looking board!

So did you just offset all the pieces after you crosscut them? Then cut off the the ends?


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Love that pattern.... great job!


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

After I crosscut the lamination into strips, I set up a stop block on my miter saw and cut 3/4" (half the width of the original strips) off the end of each strip, alternating between ends. The stop block insured that all the pcs would be exactly the same size. Essentially the same as offsetting, just saved me from having to trim cut after glue up and still allowed me to use aligning cauls.


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

I have some scrap purpleheart. I just might be attempting something like this soon. Love the pattern!


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have given these as a gift and HD has butcher block treatment in their stain section. It's easier that way, than me screwing up and using one of the good pots.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

hays0369 said:


> I have some scrap purpleheart. I just might be attempting something like this soon. Love the pattern!


If you want to make an end grain cutting board, this software will help you to decide the pattern and cutting dimensions.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/11372


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

BZawat said:


> Sanded to 320 grit. Any suggestions on finish? Just mineral oil?


Looking good.

I would use a soft finish, mineral oil, 
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2003233/1773/Butcher-Block-Oil-Pint-saf.aspx


butcher block conditioner 
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2084854/38930/howards-butcher-block-conditioner-12oz.aspx

or George's Clubhouse Wax which is a mix of beeswax and shellac.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2021064/24112/georges-club-house-wax-4-oz.aspx

If you use just the oil, it will absorb into the end grain quickly and need several coats.


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> Looking good.
> 
> I would use a soft finish, mineral oil,
> http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2003233/1773/Butcher-Block-Oil-Pint-saf.aspx
> ...


+1 on that one. This was my first real project, simple. I used food grade mineral oil about every 6-12 months I run it throught my drum sander and finish sand it lightly and re-apply with mineral oil. The first time I oiled it it took about three coats to really soak in.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Hays that's a sharp looking board, is it sapele and maple?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job Brian. 
Not all that bad for your first time. The pattern is quite interesting.


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

BZawat said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys. Hays that's a sharp looking board, is it sapele and maple?


BZ,

Thank you, it is White Oak and African Mahogany. Your board looks really nice.


----------



## Kahlua (Dec 6, 2012)

Smart way to clamp it. I'll try that next time instead of my stupid way that totally didn't work.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Kahlua said:


> Smart way to clamp it. I'll try that next time instead of my stupid way that totally didn't work.


Mistakes are life's greatest teachers lol. Cauls are totally necessary for a glue up like this, IMO. Made mine in 10 mins out of some 2x4's that were laying around. Covered one edge in gorilla tape to keep them from being glued to the workpiece. 
I can honestly say ill probably never do another lamination without cauls, as long as the application permits them. Panels, tops, whatever come out of the clamps so much flatter. 
Side cauls in the pic are 1x2 strips of corian


----------



## Kahlua (Dec 6, 2012)

BZawat said:


> Mistakes are life's greatest teachers lol. Cauls are totally necessary for a glue up like this, IMO. Made mine in 10 mins out of some 2x4's that were laying around. Covered one edge in gorilla tape to keep them from being glued to the workpiece.
> I can honestly say ill probably never do another lamination without cauls, as long as the application permits them. Panels, tops, whatever come out of the clamps so much flatter.
> Side cauls in the pic are 1x2 strips of corian


I attempted something similar with a large flat board, but I couldn't really get a clamp in the middle of the board so the middle was a little topsy turvy.

I'll definitely use some 1x2 or 2x2's across the top next time.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Making cauls*

Cauls can be as simple as straight pieces of wood.

This link shows how to put a slight radius on the caul to improve clamping pressure consistently. Worth reading.

http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib/h...ingCauls-1.asp


----------



## skyking (Mar 24, 2013)

very nice, I really like both those boards. I have some sapele and ash here to play with. What do you think of that combo? I may not have time to do an end grain board since I need a housewarming present for a nephew next weekend.
One trick I use is wax paper. It keeps the glue from sticking to the cauls. First time I heard that term.


----------

